# [Release] VistaVG Icon Pack for Windows XP



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 11, 2007)

Guys

Recently many members PMed me about the broken link of Vista Icon Pack in my "XP to Vista" tutorial. I didnt find any working link so today I decided to create my own VistaVG Icon pack, so that I can replace the broken link in my tut. 

So here is an Icon Pack for Windows XP, which will change XP default icons with Windows Vista icons. So you’ll experience the high-resolution Vista icons in XP.


*Download Link*
*
*
 *tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs20/300W/i/2007/283/1/6/VistaVG_Icon_Pack_for_XP_by_Vishal_Gupta.png
*
*
*Download Link*

*How To Use:*

*1.* Download the RAR file and then extract it.
*2.* You’ll get a folder containing the icon pack files.
*3.* Download “*Stardock Icon Packager*” from here:
*
*
*Stardock Icon Packager*

*4.* Now open the “*VistaVG.iconpackage*” in Icon Packager and apply it.

*Note:*


If you want to make your Windows XP look-a-like Windows Vista, then follow this link:

*Transform Your Windows XP in Windows Vista without any Customization pack*


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Vishal


----------



## New (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice Vishal..


----------



## narangz (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you man! Great work as always!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

Again superb work Vishal.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you so much guys.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks VG

Awesome Work


----------



## kayote (Oct 11, 2007)

good going vishal.. thanks...


----------



## casanova (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice work Vishal. But did you make them or just extracted.


----------

